# howto create multipage tiff???



## jkazules (Oct 9, 2003)

No matter how much I look, I can find no way of creating a multipage tiff in Mac OS X v10.2.

I can scan a page twice and create two separate tiff's, but how do I combine them?

This is to make faxing easier.

Thanks for any input.

Jeff Kazules


----------



## mdnky (Oct 9, 2003)

Use PS7. ID2, or ???  How by combining 2 seperate items into one will it make faxing easier?

Try being a bit more detailed on what you're trying to accomplish, will make it easier for us to come up with a possible solution.


----------



## jkazules (Oct 9, 2003)

I'll give you an example:

On a PC with MS Office installed, you can scan documents with Microsoft Imaging and it will ask you after each document you scan if you'd like to scan another. If you do, then it will add the second scan to the first and so on until you're finished. This way, the finished product is a "Mulitpage tiff."

My purposes are so that I can have an easy procedure for my not so technical wife to scan hard copies and fax them. This way I don't need a separate fax machine and I don't have to teach her how to save multiple tiffs and then fax each one through a fax program.

Thanks for the reply....


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

Download Graphic Converter and take oh, 30 minutes to familiarize yourself with the image resizing tools it contains.  If you use Photoshop, you should already know how to make an image larger to attach another image.


----------



## jkazules (Oct 10, 2003)

Soooo, how does resizing an image help create multipage tiffs? Fax programs automatically recognize that format. In OS9 you had PaperPort where you could drag documents on top of others to create one document out of many (multipage tiff). M$ has it built into its PC version of Office.

Without being able to create multipage tiffs you have to find a fax program that will fax many single documents together as one fax.

I guess the reason nobody has an answer is because it just doesn't exist for OS X anymore.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 10, 2003)

It doesn't...just makes a really long 1 page that won't fax, or worse on the receiving machine be shrunk to fit...

To tell you the truth, if I want to do something like that (this is in the Windows enviroment normally) I scan each page, then place the images in Adobe InDesign as I want them, finally exporting it to a PDF.  Then, either print and manually fax or print to fax the document.

The confusion is there isn't auch a thing as "multi-page" tiffs.  In other words, no such individual pages layered as in a word processor document.  Most likely what you've done  here is use some sort of M$ trickery, most likely it just auto places into an office doc.  As far as I know, there isn't anything like this for Mac...though maybe if you have Word you may be able to do it.

I can't test it right now, as I had a disagreement with my Mac while installing video drivers for a Raedon card...and I can't get into either OS version, or boot off a CD (c key on ADB keyboard is dead, murphy's law-go figure!).

Anyone know/remember if there is a TWAIN import feature in Office X Word?


----------



## jkazules (Oct 10, 2003)

Well, I just tried the Word import from scanner feature. It transposes the black and the white so I have a big black rectangle with white text. It's a much closer idea that might well have worked adequately (the size of the images are shrunk to fit in the margins).

The statement: "there isn't auch a thing as "multi-page" tiffs" isn't correct though. It really is an existing standard that has been around for a long time, on both platforms. Like I said above, PaperPort for OS 9 made it really easy. If you do a search on google for "multipage tiff" you'll find many references.

If you have a PC with the latest version of Office, you'll find their imaging software works very well so you don't have to go through the InDesign routine.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mdnky (Oct 11, 2003)

Naw...I'm a control freak, besides most of the stuff I would scan is destined for ID anyways.

Weird...so Word is inverting your scanned page?  Check the settings, something may be checked that shouldn't.

As far as I know, it never made it to being adopted as a standard.  I've heard of it one other time in the past 7 years.

Here's a link to the current TIFF specs, which are very old.  I've not seens anything about multi-page or similar in the TIFF/IT specs either.  http://partners.adobe.com/asn/developer/pdfs/tn/TIFF6.pdf

As far as the multi-page tiff, it was an idea that lost pace with PDF comming on scene.  Adobe choose to embrace PDF instead, wisely.


----------



## jkazules (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, I found in some programs, like Graphic Converter, that it has the ability to change the bit that determines which information is white and which is black. Apparantly it is a common problem with tiff's that some platforms/programs use opposit bits.

Regarding the standard, I don't know about RFC's or anything like that, but if you go to versiontracker and search for tiffs, several of the programs that come up say that they support viewing multipage tiff's. Again, google brings up a good amount of hits for multipage tiffs, and every program I've ever found that scan's multiple pages (like with an automatic document feeder) outputs a multipage tiff.

Cheers.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 13, 2003)

That's news to me...never heard of any common problem with that.  I've used various versions of Mac, Windows, and *nix OSes without problems while scanning. 

Might want to try going to the scanner manufacturer's site and checking for an updated driver, maybe there's an issue there.

Support for or use of if far different than being a standard.


----------

